# Foal blanket recommendations



## Danielleee (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello lovely aunties.

My mare is due in April and here in PA april still can get REALLY cold. Last year it definitely was. I didn't have this problem with her first foal because she was born in august lol! But I'm going to need a blanket for when this one is born and after if it gets real cold. So I'm wondering if any of you have any brands of baby blankets you really liked. And what size would be a good general foal size. Her last foal was 20 inches at birth if that helps any.

Also just another exciting piece of information..... I felt baby move for the first time today






Thanks in advance


----------



##  (Dec 6, 2014)

How exciting for you to feel that little one!!\

I purchased some "home-made" foal blankets from someone here on LB that were delightful. I bought some in each size, as my foals ranged from 16" to 22" so I needed a variety. Hopefully someone here can provide the information you need, and you might inquire on the sale board here on LB to see if someone is still making and selling them. Good luck!


----------



## Danielleee (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes it was exciting. Thank you!


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 10, 2014)

I like the 'foal-saver' blankets that you can buy through Schneider's ----www.sstack.com

I used those for my Quarter and now mini foals. You CANNOT find a better foal blanket!!


----------

